# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Injector.picx

## Dartar

Добрый день!
Подскажите, что за вирус *Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Injector.picx* и где найти описание по нему.

Антивирус Касперский.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Добрый день!
Dropper в названии, как правило, говорит о том, что вредонос скрыто устанавливает на компьютер другие вредоносные программы. Они либо содержатся в самом его коде, либо загружаются по сети.
Injector говорит о том, что он, скорее всего, использует некую уязвимость в программном обеспечении и с помощью нее внедряется в систему.
Соответственно Win32 указывает на то, что зловред использует 32-разрядный API для современных версий Windows.

----------


## Dartar

> Добрый день!
> Dropper в названии, как правило, говорит о том, что вредонос скрыто устанавливает на компьютер другие вредоносные программы. Они либо содержатся в самом его коде, либо загружаются по сети.
> Injector говорит о том, что он, скорее всего, использует некую уязвимость в программном обеспечении и с помощью нее внедряется в систему.
> Соответственно Win32 указывает на то, что зловред использует 32-разрядный API для современных версий Windows.


Спасибо, это понятно, больше интересно что подразумевает *picx.*

----------


## olejah

Это просто некий классификатор, который использует Лаборатория Касперского, чтобы не путать образцы. Не несет какой-либо полезной информации, насколько я понимаю.
Может, коллеги поправят, если я не прав.

----------


## thyrex

Так и есть

----------

*olejah*

----------

